# Problem



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo und zwar hab ich 2 Probleme:1:Ich bekomme wenn ich wow starte dauernd eine Fehlermeldunf das i-wo auf meien Pc ein Trojaner ist hab ich natürlich meinen Norton drüberlaufen lassen der hat zwar 3 gefunden o.O aber wow zeigt des imemr noch an.Was kann ich tun?

2:I-wie is bei mein acc jetzt Rücklastschrift gemacht worden jetzt ist mein Account vorübergehend gesperrt!Wie lange kann es dauern und was kann ich tun?^^Und unter dem Punkt befindet sich auch ein Char Transfer kann des sein das mein Char wieder auf den alten Server getranst wird?

danke schonmal mfg^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. Mai 2009)

Dein erstes problem hat ich auch, einfach ignorieren... als ich mein pc irgendwann neu aufgesetzt hab war es weg...


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Dein erstes problem hat ich auch, einfach ignorieren... als ich mein pc irgendwann neu aufgesetzt hab war es weg...


Du meinst damit neu installiert?^^
mfg


----------



## Kamaji (18. Mai 2009)

Neu aufsetzen bedueten formatieren und Windows neu installieren ja


----------



## Mimmiteh (18. Mai 2009)

Rücklastschriften macht ein Bank nur wenn das Konto keine ausreichende Deckung aufweist.

Sobald du in irgendeiner Form bezahlst kannst auch wieder spielen.


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Rücklastschriften macht ein Bank nur wenn das Konto keine ausreichende Deckung aufweist.
> 
> Sobald du in irgendeiner Form bezahlst kannst auch wieder spielen.



Ne mein Vater hat des gemacht is also zur Bank und hat Rücklastschriftr gemacht.War euin kleienr fehler wollte eig mit Game Time Card spielen und zum Acc registrieren sollt man bezahlmethode angeben^^naja egal auf jeden Fall hat des mein vater bei der Bank gemacht und da steht jetzt hal bei Buchungsübersicht.
12.99 Euro 1 Monat Rücklastschrift
oder so ähnlich^^

mfg


----------



## Ceekay2510 (18. Mai 2009)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Sobald du in irgendeiner Form bezahlst kannst auch wieder spielen.


Naja, das ist nicht ganz richtig. Sobald dein Account durch eine Rücklastschrift belastet ist, kannst du nur auf bestimmten Wegen zahlen, um den Account wieder freizuschalten. Zum Beispiel per Kreditkarte oder über T-Online. Per Gamecard kannst du erst wieder zahlen, soblad dein Account entsperrt ist und die Möglichkeit zum Zahlen per Lastschrifteinschreiben musst du dir erst wieder von Blizz freischalten lassen.


----------



## Berndl (18. Mai 2009)

Gaanz ehrlich dein größtes Problem ist Norton hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damit


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Gaanz ehrlich dein größtes Problem ist Norton hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damit


 Ja also hab Norton und Antivira ham aber beide nix gefunden was gibts denn noch so für Programme?
Weil ich viel im i-net bin und deshalb Sicherheit brauche^^
Ein Alter Virus hat mal mein ganze Motherboard gekickt^^

mfg

@Ceekay2510
Schlatet Blizzard des i-wann wieder frei?
Oder muss ich ne Mail schreiben oder Anrufen soetwas?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Gaanz ehrlich dein größtes Problem ist Norton hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damit


Wann das letzte mal vor 5 oder 10 Jahren? Seit 2008 gehört es zu den besten.

@ TE

Hast du versucht im absicherten Modus den Virus/Trojaner zu entfernen?


----------



## Mimmiteh (18. Mai 2009)

Ceekay2510 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist nicht ganz richtig. Sobald dein Account durch eine Rücklastschrift belastet ist, kannst du nur auf bestimmten Wegen zahlen, um den Account wieder freizuschalten. Zum Beispiel per Kreditkarte oder über T-Online. Per Gamecard kannst du erst wieder zahlen, soblad dein Account entsperrt ist und die Möglichkeit zum Zahlen per Lastschrifteinschreiben musst du dir erst wieder von Blizz freischalten lassen.




Hast du recht!^^


Und bei Norton kann man geteileter Meinung sein! Ich würde es nicht benutzen...


----------



## Cylierie (18. Mai 2009)

versuchs mal mit spybot


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Und bei Norton kann man geteileter Meinung sein! Ich würde es nicht benutzen...



Naja wie schon immer sitzt das größte Sicherheitsrisiko vor dem Bildschirm. Da nützt der beste Schutz nichts.


----------



## harm1065 (18. Mai 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> Gaanz ehrlich dein größtes Problem ist Norton hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damit




Ganz ehrlich,dein grösstes Problem ist,wenn man Norton nicht richtig einstellt.

Hab nie Probleme mit Norton gehabt.Viele installieren einfach nur und dann lass ma laufen die scheisse.Möglich das man dann Probleme hat.


----------



## Ceekay2510 (18. Mai 2009)

Um die Möglichkeit zur Zahlung per Lastschriftverfahren wieder freizuschalten musst du dich an den Blizzard Support wenden. Das wird aber nur wieder frei geschaltet wenn es ein Fehler der Bank war oder wenn von dem Konto vorher schon ausreichend oft abgebucht werden konnte. Da beides auf dich wohl nicht zutrifft, da es ja ein neuer Account ist, sieht es zumindest in diesem Punkt düster aus. 
Per Gamecard kannst du aber weiterhin zahlen. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich du bekommst den Account wieder freigeschalten.


----------



## Spyflander (18. Mai 2009)

padiboy93 schrieb:


> Ja also hab Norton und Antivira ham aber beide nix gefunden was gibts denn noch so für Programme?
> Weil ich viel im i-net bin und deshalb Sicherheit brauche^^
> Ein Alter Virus hat mal mein ganze Motherboard gekickt^^
> 
> ...




zum ersten ist es nicht ratsam mehrere antivierenprogramme drauf zu haben, da sie sich gegenseitig behindern und nur schaden anrichten, wenn ein virus drauf ist... und wie kann bitteschön ein software virus hardware zerstören?? das ist mir neu! Und wenn dein char Transferiert wird, kann es gut möglich sein, das du ein trojaner drauf hattest/drauf hast. Damit kann man auch accs hacken!
Ich würde an deiner stelle dein pw schnell ändern und deinen rechner Formatieren!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Es gab mal einen Virus der Daten im Bios verändern konnte. Ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her. Deswegen gab es auch eine Zeit lang Mainboards, wo man im Bios einen speziellen Virenschutz aktivieren konnte.


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

Cylierie schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit spybot



Cool danke hab mal des prog drüberlaufen lassen wurde nun gelöscht thx^^wow zeigt keien Warnung mehr an jetzt nur noch des Prob mit dem acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Und pass in Zukunft besser auf. Nicht das man dir deinen Account hackt und all deine Arbeit die du reingesteckt hast umsonst war.


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

K,des prob war ja das ich net wusste wie ich den Virus löschen sollte^^Neustarten hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch gemacht aber hab ja ne andere lösung^^
werde jetzt jeden Montag morgen des Prog mal drüber laufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thx


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (18. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja wie schon immer sitzt das größte Sicherheitsrisiko vor dem Bildschirm. Da nützt der beste Schutz nichts.


/sign!!!
Ich hab Ikarus das ist ganz gut aber wenn man brain.exe hat dann braucht man sich eh keine sorgen machen...
Ansonsten wegen der Rücklastschrift kannst du auch bei blizz anrufen dann wird der acc wieder komplett freigeschaltet


----------



## padiboy93 (18. Mai 2009)

k also Probier ich mal ^^
P.S:Kenn ich dich net aus Wow^^kenn jm der bei mir in der Gilde war der hieß so Ähnlich
P.S:Spiela uf Vek'Lor bzw Antonidas


----------

